# Sirius Sports Programing Thoughts



## SISO (Dec 23, 2004)

What are everyones thoughts about sports programming on Sirius?
I think the NFL was huge for Sirius, the 24/7 NFL channel is great. The college games are also great, and I am looking forward to the bowl games. I haven't had a chance to listen to the English Premier Soccer League yet but I'm sure it is good. Has anyone heard it yet? And hopefully the NHL will have a season so we can listen to it.
Is there any other sports left that either Satellite Radio provider can get?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk SISO :hi:

Well there's always MLS, but you said sports, right? 

I don't care for basketball, baseball, soccer, I've lost intestate in NASCAR, only follow hockey during the playoffs and would rather watch football on TV then listen to it. I have really no opinion on Sirius Sports Coverage, other then I'm glad I haven't noticed many preemptions on Sirius Right or Patriot.


----------

